# [Solved] /proc/bus/usb ownership/permissions

## lyallp

I am under the impression I need to have /proc/bus/usb group ownership as non-root so that I can run VirtualBox as a non-root user and have USB devices made available to the guest OS.

I tried placing 

```
none                    /proc/bus/usb           usbfs   devgid=1012,devmode=664 0 0

```

 in /etc/fstab but nothing seems to happen.

If I run VirtualBox as root, I can plug in a USB key and it is visible to the Guest OS (I have configured a filter)

I set my non-root user to be a member of the group 'usbfs' , group id=1012,  with the above fstab entry and it doesn't work.

Any suggestions?

----------

## USTruck

Hello

By default, all usb devices are used with "usb' groups

 *Quote:*   

> ustruck@pussy64 /etc/portage $ ls /proc/bus/usb -l
> 
> total 0
> 
> dr-xr-xr-x 2 root root 0 oct 25 12:08 001
> ...

 

Add your 'usb' group to your non root users and try

I never use VirtualBox, but probably you don't need a spécific mount options under fstab (try with / without)

Edit : about plugdev ? verify non root users have 'plugdev' group too

----------

## lyallp

Awesome, added 'usb' and it worked. Sigh... I had usbd and plugdev already.

----------

